# unsure problem



## nchjdl (Feb 4, 2010)

ok so i was driving yesterday morning on the highway just let off the gas to slow down and my stick popped out of 5th gear (manual) heard a grinding noise and i smelt burnt rubber. well i shut off car and tried to pop hood but it was froze shut so i drove about 45 all the way to friends, the whole way it made this whining noise it gets louder the faster you go but only when your in gear it doesnt make it if the car is idle, but this is where it gets weird if i shut my car off goin 55 down the highway and put it in neutral it still makes the noise. later that afternoon i was driving and my car wouldnt go into 5th i push the stick to the far right and try to go up but its like somthings blocking it. and when it doesnt let me go into 5th it doesnt go into first either. i have a gut feeling its the transmission but what are your opinions on it? oh and another, when the car is sitting idle i noticed theres a little quite grinding noise and it goes away when i push in my clutch


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

sounds like a combination of problems...

i think your tranny is dead or dying... so you should source a new one or find out about rebuilding it...

the noise you hear could be the throw-out bearing... my car makes a similar noise, push the clutch in and the noise stops...

hope this helps


----------

